# whats a sexy chore



## marriedandlonely (Nov 7, 2011)

Well Ladies just wondering what the things your man may do for you as a sexy turn on ,say a freshly showered bod clad in only your favorite aftershave and your apron & doing the washing up?
Some imagination please and help us blokes out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't need him to be naked and doing stuff around the house, call me odd but it isn't something I would find particularly sexy.

But I love it when he cooks, he is just gorgeous, so animated and alive. He is messy as hell so I tend to be behind him cleaning up. We talk, have a wine and chat while he cooks. We cuddle and kiss while he cooks. We taste the food together and experiment. I find the whole experience very sexy. He cooks regularly and I love to just watch him.

Of course doing big, strong, man stuff around the outside is pretty damn good to watch, he is my Superman.

I find it sexy that no matter what we are doing, the mundane house type jobs, he will always come and give me a hug, a kiss, a smack on the arse, kiss my neck or whatever. He is simply a very sexy and sexual man.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm kind of with Holland here. I don't need him to do anything special. He's just very naturally sexy and attractive. He's athletic, muscular, has a deep voice and a really 'manly' way about him, so basically anything he is doing attracts me.

I know this isn't a helpful answer to your question!


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

My H HATES cooking cleaning and doing laundry so I take care of that and he does the outside stuff plus the cars. 

My H and his uncle converted our fireplace from gas back to being wood burning (mostly because of me whining about missing the wood burning fireplace in our old house) and I was SO looking forward to watching him cut or chop or whatever it is you do to the wood. That is S-E-X-A-Y! I would just get a cup of hot choclate and sit outside to watch him chop. And then afterward with the fire going ...

Imagine my disappointment when we got a wood delivery last week with the wood cut up or chopped or whatever into size so small you just throw them right on the fire


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Doing the manly stuff is all I need.. I take care of the rest....that's our way....

When a man is around & this rescues us from what we *can't *do (& no, I'm not using the chain saw & going to build a garage)...there is just a great appreciation that wells up within... I need him ...and he's awesome, sometimes he'll be working on a vehicle, he'll run into a problem, and need a tool..but not the normal tool, so he's made his own -using the grinder, welder...to finish the job... and I'm just like "How did you do that !"@#!" 

What would I do without him..if he wasn't there to climb on the roof, change that gas-tank, Plow & Tar the driveway.. cut up that big tree that fell over there... He's the man!.. Sexy when in work boots ..with power tools.. yeah.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Cleaning the toilet in a basque and stockings?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Dollystanford said:


> Cleaning the toilet in a basque and stockings?


Be still my wildly beating heart!


View attachment 29386


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Seems I need to get started with cutting some trees down.

Hope the neighbor doesn't mind.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Redheadguy said:


> Seems I need to get started with cutting some trees down.
> 
> Hope the neighbor doesn't mind.


Aaaaand what will you be wearing while swinging that manly axe?


View attachment 29394


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, so I might be a little different from the others because I like power tools myself having grown up with brothers and my dad treating me the same as them(I had to help him a lot with projects). I'm not afraid to do home improvement work or get dirty outside. I don't need my husband to do all of it and will take on a good amount of that work myself.

With that said, I find it sexy when my husband helps out getting what ever needs to be done around the house. It really doesn't matter what chore it is, so long as he is trying to lessen my load on days when I'm overwhelmed. I honestly find it sexy to watch my husband cook or do the dishes. He tends to be shirtless doing the dishes with soap up to his elbows and being him, tends to be a slight mess, but it is so hot.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Anonymous07 said:


> .... I honestly find it sexy to watch my husband cook or do the dishes....


I do all the cooking and related cleanup while she plays on her phone.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I totally get the wood chopping and manly chores thing. I have just one suggestion. Watch from a distance. I'm not sure how I would take it if my wife was sitting on the deck drinking hot chocolate while I chopped wood. Maybe if there were some cat calls involved it would be ok.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Anonymous07 said:


> Ok, so I might be a little different from the others because I like power tools myself having grown up with brothers and my dad treating me the same as them(I had to help him a lot with projects). I'm not afraid to do home improvement work or get dirty outside. I don't need my husband to do all of it and will take on a good amount of that work myself.


 Actually I help him out too.. but I am not the leader -he's the boss.. I've never used the chain saw though.. I have helped him do roofs, dig ditches, lay cement, body work, take out transmissions, etc.. I'm his side kick.. but I wouldn't have the skill or patience to tackle these on my own ... I just need him.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> Ok, so I might be a little different from the others because I like power tools myself having grown up with brothers and my dad treating me the same as them(I had to help him a lot with projects). I'm not afraid to do home improvement work or get dirty outside. I don't need my husband to do all of it and will take on a good amount of that work myself.


Same with me, funny enough that's what get's me husband all hot and bothered 

Any chore done topless is a sexy chore imo


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Aaaaand what will you be wearing while swinging that manly axe?


I wondered how long it would take before my picture was posted here


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Brand new ax without a scratch on it.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Brand new ax without a scratch on it.


Yup...chopped so much wood, my old one broke.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I totally get the wood chopping and manly chores thing. I have just one suggestion. Watch from a distance. I'm not sure how I would take it if my wife was sitting on the deck drinking hot chocolate while I chopped wood. Maybe if there were some cat calls involved it would be ok.



Why would you not know how to take it? What reasons for her wanting to watch would concern you?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

thefam said:


> Why would you not know how to take it? What reasons for her wanting to watch would concern you?



The feeling that she's somehow supervising me or looking for something to criticize. The feeling shat she's relaxing while I work. 

How would you feel if your husband stood in the doorway drinking a beer while watching you do dishes?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Brand new ax without a scratch on it.



What axe?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> What axe?


You do realize that he's more likely to hit on me that you right? lol


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> You do realize that he's more likely to hit on me that you right? lol


Finger in ears....I'm not listening...lalalalalalalalalalalalala!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The feeling that she's somehow supervising me or looking for something to criticize. The feeling shat she's relaxing while I work.
> 
> How would you feel if your husband stood in the doorway drinking a beer while watching you do dishes?


Personally, I'd be swinging my hips and arching my back a lot more. Might even allow my shirt to fall off my shoulder... But that's just me.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Personally, I'd be swinging my hips and arching my back a lot more. Might even allow my shirt to fall off my shoulder... But that's just me.


Well ya, but you're a horn dog.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

He likes when I pick up power tools, do work on the vehicles.

When he dresses nice (suit, tux...he dresses like that every weekend because we own a DJ entertainment business and weddings require nice attire).

Dressing up somehow really gets my motor running....makes me a fricking nympho.

Also makes me extremely "graby" if you catch my meaning *smirk*


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Cleaning my penis with her mouth


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

not really sure what to say to that


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Cooking. He's not trying to be sexy, he just is... the care he takes with a dish, the attention to the ingredients, the way he asks me if I want a taste, the mess that follows, the way he helps clean up the mess afterwards. What was I saying? Oh, cooking, right yes. 

Then sitting down to enjoy the meal together. What can I say? I love to eat. The man loves to cook. I find that sexy. As for other chores, it comes down to how engaged he is in us and our home... it's just alluring how much he considers us and gets sh!t done.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Re: whats a sexy chore*



Almostrecovered said:


> Cleaning my penis with her mouth


I literally laughed out loud AR. My don't we cut to the nitty gritty and straight to it.

LOL


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I call it the old spit and polish


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Well ya, but you're a horn dog.


I don't know, maybe. But, I'm okay with that label too.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The feeling that she's somehow supervising me or looking for something to criticize. The feeling shat she's relaxing while I work.
> 
> How would you feel if your husband stood in the doorway drinking a beer while watching you do dishes?


I think it depends on how your relationship/marriage is. 

If we're doing well, I would "put on a show" similar to Anon Pink.  If it's a rough patch(which can be fairly frequent), I'd be uncomfortable and annoyed because he wasn't helping out with things.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The feeling that she's somehow supervising me or looking for something to criticize. The feeling shat she's relaxing while I work.
> 
> *Wow, okay I see what you mean if that's what your wife would do. I would NEVER do something like that to my H. I just don't treat him that way. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I come home to this scene a lot. He doesn't do it for me, he does it because he's a clean freak and wants it done. But he typically gets off work before I do so, ta da! Welcome home, honey! Kitchen floor is sparkling, let's do it on it!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

As long as I still have all ten (Cause my table saw just doesn't give a fvck) 

My sweet wife thinks that's sexy.

55


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The feeling that she's somehow supervising me or looking for something to criticize. The feeling shat she's relaxing while I work.
> 
> How would you feel if your husband stood in the doorway drinking a beer while watching you do dishes?


I'd tell him to stop being a lazy arse and go get me a beer!


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I like watching him work on the car or build or do house repairs around the house.

I love watching him get silly with the kids. Like dance with them and enjoy them on their level and not taking himself too seriously.

He rarely dresses up so when he wears a suit and tie it is very sexy to me.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Re: whats a sexy chore*



WorkingOnMe said:


> The feeling that she's somehow supervising me or looking for something to criticize. The feeling shat she's relaxing while I work.
> 
> How would you feel if your husband stood in the doorway drinking a beer while watching you do dishes?


I don't cat call but do tell him he is sexy when he is fixing xyz or that his handiness is something that attracted me to him in the first place (true story). He seems to like the attn.

As for him watching me do the dishes, it happens most nights. I'll be tidying the kitchen or prepping dinner when he gets off work and he'll come in and talk to me. I like it, it helps us to catch up and makes the chores go quicker.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Miss Taken said:


> I don't cat call but do tell him he is sexy when he is fixing xyz or that his handiness is something that attracted me to him in the first place (true story). He seems to like the attn.
> 
> As for him watching me do the dishes, it happens most nights. I'll be tidying the kitchen or prepping dinner when he gets off work and he'll come in and talk to me. I like it, it helps us to catch up and makes the chores go quicker.


:smthumbup:

We are very similar, many times I am doing something in the kitchen when he walks through the door, or in from outside... he will come up behind me, rub himself against me & kiss my neck.. now that's what I want !. .. but I still don't need him to help me do anything... and like *the fam* was saying,... it doesn't bother me if he relaxes while I am finishing something up.. I will even tell him to go relax... go take a nap if he needs it... He works alot harder than I do -in the freezing temps, rain , snow , sometimes lying on the ground even..

Now if I don't offer to help him do his stuff,* I will feel guilty*...I do get lazy from time to time knowing he's out there tackling something.. . Sometimes he'll come in & call me "*Mrs Lets*" if the project was originally MY IDEA....then I suddenly abandoned him half way through...he never gets mad though- just trying to get a rise out of me.. this usually gets me back out there ! 

Speaking of splitting wood...this was one of our monster log piles we gathered together yrs ago (taking our faces out)... he split so much of this on his own (he never got sick that winter- as I recall~ good exercise!)... then my dad lent him his log splitter...I was the stacker for the most part....memories...(19 yrs ago now)...


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

SA, now that's what I call a MAN'S woodpile! LOL!

Okay, just joking, people! But that is what our last woodpile would look like at our old house which was right at the edge of a rural area, where rural started to blend into suburbs.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> .. . Sometimes he'll come in & call me "*Mrs Lets*" if the project was originally MY IDEA....


Loved the whole post but especially this, "Mrs. Lets". Too cute.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Miss Taken said:


> Loved the whole post but especially this, "Mrs. Lets". Too cute.


Yeah...it's me saying..."Hey Honey, LET'S get that car painted, or fix that"... "Let's work on that grape arbor outside.. look at this one I found online!".... or "I'll help you do that body work- we gotta get on it, winter's coming!"...we go shop for the stuff, I'll be helping.. then get a little side tracked in the house.. can't blame him.. that makes me a "*Mrs. Lets !*"...

He is so good about it.. he's one of those men who doesn't ask for help, even when HE REALLY SHOULD.....I've even yelled at him for this (in a nice way).. he has all these sons & me..... I just KNOW how much he appreciates me coming out there to help...

He's even said a # of times...just coming out there to keep him company is enough..sometimes I bring a book with me...if he doesn't need the extra hand...if that makes his day, that's the least I could do.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

One afternoon while my wife was bringing our girls to gymnastic,s I messaged her and told her I would be dressed up as a tv personality. Little did she know I was planning on being the "naked chef" (I sure glad I wasn't frying bacon) the look on her face was priceless when she walked in the door. Needless to say she thought that was sexy. She proved it later that night.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Did the naked chef again this evening. Waiting to see how it goes. She did give a sexy giggle when she walked in though.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

My wife thinks I'm sexy when I run errands. She just finds it unattractive when I come back home.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd just like my husband to have a shower or bath now and again - it's now been 8 days since his last one. I've changed the bedding twice and it still smells awful in the bedroom. Funnily enough, we were out at a local taverna last night and a man we both know came and stood next to me, talking to me. He smelt so nice and clean that I was practically swooning, it was a real turn on. Wish my husband would wash.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

InTheory, thanks for your reply here. 

I don't think he's clinically depressed - as far as he's concerned, life seems to be going okay. He hasn't had much work and spends a lot of time lying down despite the fact that there is loads of work to be done in both the house and garden. I'm struggling to keep on top of all that - I tend to do the larger share as I enjoy gardening and he's not particularly thorough with housework, so I do most of that. When it comes to the housework, he likes things to look tidy but couldn't care less whether or not things are clean whereas I like things to be spotlessly clean but I'm not too bothered about the overall look of the place. 

He's drinking at least two bottles of whiskey a week (in half bottle sessions) and I don't think this helps with his LD but I really can't see him giving up the booze. He's barely earning anything and regularly sponges off his parents (which was something he hid from me until after we were married). I'm always conscious of this and tend to keep my personal spending down to an absolute minimum so that he can keep the sponging down to a minimum. I work from home and do as much as I can, I tend to work in the evenings so I can do things with him in the daytime. 

He regularly comes up with new business ideas (he's launched and run a very successful business in the past) and I throw myself into it, helping and supporting him as much as I possibly can, even spending some money on the plans at times. However, he tends to move onto the next one without anything actually coming of it, so I'm now getting a little sceptical about these plans. I'm wondering if it's all just talk - there needs to be some action from him as well as the ideas.

We're still unable to access regular healthcare but did spend 2 weeks in our own country last month during which time he refused to see a doctor. He was having to get an emergency prescription for his heart meds as he'd forgotten to take them and didn't want to complicate things. This means the next opportunity will be over Christmas, but I can't see him being able to get anything done over the holiday period - I've got the impression he thinks he will just be prescribed another load of medication for this.

He ruined his health in his younger years and has been promising me from the start that he is going to do something about this - healthy eating and an exercise regime. However, he still eats mostly bread and meat (actively avoiding vegetables and fruit, whereas I've been a committed vegetarian all my adult life) and his digestive system is a mess. There's also been no real attempt at exercise - he claims it's exercise if he does something that's not sitting down - he can't even walk up the two sets of steps to the house without getting out of breath. I've tried getting him walking which I enjoy (that was his excuse for getting a dog which now is lucky to get walked round the block once a week) but he tends to resist. If I try to get him to do some gentle yoga with me, he says he's not feeling up to it. Getting him to see that using energy creates energy is impossible. 

As for the washing - this was another thing he managed to hide quite well until we were married. First of all it was excuses about the tiny bathroom we had, then about it being too cold, but assured me he strip washed all over every day (which is not the case now). We now have a huge bathroom and it's been a hot summer and is still quite warm here. However, he hasn't had a bath for 10 days, has spent most of the past week lying on the bed (with backache this time - it was tummy ache last week) and I've changed the bedding three times to try to keep it as clean as possible. 

My family are coming to visit for a week in a couple of weeks, so I'm trying to keep everything running smoothly until after their visit, but then we're going to need a serious talk. 

We've had the talks in the past and he's always been tearful and promised to make radical changes - he then bathes twice in a week and we usually have sex at some point and then everything goes back to normal and I get more and more miserable. He claims to be happier than he's ever been in his life, says he's thrilled with the marriage, loves me in a way he's never loved before, etc. This is all getting a little stale now though and things can't go on in this way. I'm losing respect for him, I don't fancy him at all any more and I'm spending time fantasizing about another man! I think this marriage is over.


----------

